# Acoustic Guitar



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*The soundboard and rosette.*

Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.



















Ah yes, I started to make jigs five years ago!



















This is why I made the thicknessing sander!























































































































To Part Two


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


That is so cool Stewart.

I have always wanted to build a guitar. Thanks for letting me watch you build one.

Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


WOW!

So THAT's the way it's done?!

Thank you very much…

I'm looking forward to seeing the rest…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


That has been on my list for a long time. Thaks for sharing!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


Great looking Stewart.

My sons keeps asking when we are going to start one


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


I have to do this one day! Are you springing poles off of the ceiling as clamps? That inlay is amazing.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


*Steve; Kent; Karson; Mauricio*... there's no time like the present!

Ha! listen to me who started this five years ago!!

*Joe* - This, in some respects may not be the way it's done! But it's working out up to now!

*Mauricio* - the normal way is to build an open box to spring the "go-bars" from, but as you suspected, I sprung them from ceiling timbers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


You are the guitar-man.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


Good one Stewart


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


Hey Stewart, congratulations on the challenge !!

I will follow this, and hope to listen in the early future the unplugged Les Stewart


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


If a picture is worth 1,000 words, you just told a pretty good story!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


Stewart, great start. Shave those braces down.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


*A great tutorial Stewart!

It took me about 10 years to finish my son's electric guitar. LOL*


----------



## shilothree (May 19, 2013)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The soundboard and rosette.*
> 
> Time, just now, doesn't allow many words to describe this process. It's my first attempt an an acoustic guitar. I hope I have taken enough photographs to tell the story. Other than the spruce soundboard, much of the instrument is made from bits and pieces from the shed.
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart
Even though I have 4 or 5 of my projects posted recentley, I have been on line, library, trying to gather as much information on building my first acoustic guitar. Have still not decided the type such as a jazz, flamingo,classical style. So far I have been interested in purchasing How to build your own acoustic guitar by J. Kinkhead which include the full size plans. your forum certainly excited me. I am fairly new on LumberJocks, and would certainly be interested in all your building steps. 
Perhaps you may advise me concerning my problem so far. I believe that I should have a full size plan.
Would appreciate your expertise and recommendations.
Thanks Stewart
Louis


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*The back and ribs.*

For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.























































Bending iron by Heath Robinson or Rube Goldberg!






































To Part Three


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to have three hands too. 
I am jealous.

Steve


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


...so very useful Steve; well spotted!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


3 of a Kind beats a Pair…

... doesn't it?

LOL

COOL!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


hahaha, How can I get one of those extra hands. LOL. looks like a great project Stewart!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks! I've got to finish it now that it's made public!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


Wow! Very kool how it all goes together. No wonder there is such good tune/s comin outta that nice wood


----------



## bubbs (Sep 17, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


Love this. I'd just like to know what you're using to trim the sides in the last photo. Kind'a looks like a pull saw, but I can't tell for sure. Your jigs are terrific. If I ever get around to building my own guitar, I'm gonna steal your jigs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


Great contuinous pictures. And I can see that the five finger clamps are coming to good use.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


Where do you buy your gloves? I have a friend who only need one at a time. Keep going this is looking great.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The back and ribs.*
> 
> For this, my first effort, (that suggests there'll be at least a second!) I'm using some pieces of sapele that have been lying around for some time.
> 
> ...


*Bubbs* - Yes, it's a Japanese style pullsaw. As for the jigs, they're mostly from Jonathan Kinkead's book: "Build your own acoustic guitar"


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Kerfing strips.*

"Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"

"Yes, but, it's what I do!"

...Recycled mahogany.




























"










To Part Four


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


This is pretty fun so far! I'd love to get my hands on a bandsaw that beefy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance but what are those ribs for?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


These will form the gluing surface to attach the top and bottom to the sides Mauricio. All will be revealed!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


... I thought they were for Frets! LOL…

... I won't fret about it… knowing I was wrong… LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


Nice bending strips.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Kerfing strips.*
> 
> "Why bother to make them? They're cheap enough!"
> 
> ...


Don't you know it is not polite to kerf in public?

Looking forward to the next set of shots, what fun. like finding eggs on Easter.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*The neck*

A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..



















































































To Part Five


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Stewart! Great documentation through the project.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


Super how-to on this. Wow!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


You saved up all of these pictures until you were done? YES?

Thank you!

Looking real good!

Amazing!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


Looking nice Stewart.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


First you are kerfing in public and now we catch you necking in plain sight. Have you no shame?

Are you going to add an tension rod? I can feel the tension building up already.

Great fun watching the process. I await the tuner, fret board, and nuts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


*Joe* - Yes, there is quite a backlog of pictures but I do have a lot of work to do to the instrument yet.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *The neck*
> 
> A nice piece of mahogany I've been saving for a rainy day..
> 
> ...


Looking good Stewart!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*

..so that's what the kerfing strips do!




























Ah yes, a bit of old mantle piece; that'll do for the two blocks…


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Magnificent work! It's inspiring.


----------



## schnable (Sep 13, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Fabulous. How did you arrive at the spacing for the ribs? Is there a book or pattern you are following?

Andrew


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Thank you Stewart…..a great blog.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Double sweet.
I love it.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Really nice job Stewart.
Musical instruments are the pinnacle of woodworking achievement in my mind.
I'll be watching and waiting for the final reveal.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Stewart, terrific and well documented blog. Cool


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Great story going on here.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Stewart, I know you have a wooden hinge planned in this project somewhere. It is hard to believe you have joined the luthier church after all these years.

I eagerly await the next installment. Only 23 pinch clamps? Surely there are more lurking around the shop somewhere. Is it washing day?

This is great fun and I have enjoyed seeing all the steps. Thanks again for taking us along.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Thanks all!

*Schnable* - I'm complicating life by following four different books! Basically it's a Martin model OM in shape and style. The books are 'Guitarmaking tradition and technology' by Cumpiano; 'Build your own acoustic guitar' by Kinkead; 'Step by step guitar making' by Willis and 'A Guitar Maker's Manual' by Williams.

It's interesting that, no matter which facet of the build you look at, there are mostly two and often four different ways of approaching it. I suppose I'm majoring on Kinkead's methods but with a sprinkling of the others where I favour them.

*Big Al Boxguy* - At 40 cents a dozen for pegs I can't be throwing money away!! As for a wooden hinge Mmmm you've got me thinking!

*alanealane* - Considering your specialism, I'm honoured by your comment!

*Shipwright* - ...but ships take a lot of beating!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying the blog Stewart, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Some initial assembly. Head and tail blocks*
> 
> ..so that's what the kerfing strips do!
> 
> ...


Whoa, this one looks fancy and complicated all at once. Look forward to see it all come together.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*














































It's difficult to see what's going on here. this is a plywood caul that's screwed down to the mould as a clamp as I glue on the soundboard. It seems easier than the yards of elastic that's often used for the same purpose.




























This way to Part Seven


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yorkie, I take it the neck is attached to the body with some kind of T nut? Or am I missing this? Is the tail block just glued onto the side veneers and the top? Does the cull mate to the earlier used form and use a bunch of bolts to draw it tight during the top glue-up?

The journey continues. Nice blog.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stewart Great set of pictures.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A super blog/build, and how-to. Very awesome.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Big Al Boxguy* - I have just added a picture that shows how I'm attaching neck to body using barrel nuts. One of the books I'm following is " Guitarmaking tradition and technology" by Cumpiano. Since he published that, he has moved to neck attachment by this method. See his website


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Man, you're F A S T !* LOL

COOL…

Thank you


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Stewart !

I can hardly wait for the next edition ! *


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Big Al Boxguy* - ..and yes, the two blocks are just glued in place. The plywood caul is wood-screwed down to the 'mould' and seems to provide good even clamping pressure.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stewart, a question I must ask as the resident hide glue crusader:

Have you considered using hide glue? I have no experience with musical instruments but whenever I search "hide glue" on the internet, I come up with luthier sites. The reason seems to be that animal glues dry to a hard crystal and synthetic glues don't and therefore deaden sound in acoustic instruments.

You are working from books written by luthiers so I guess the thought has come up.

Just wondering.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plastic resin glue also sets rigidly - the same stuff David Marks uses for veneering.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Paul, I had always imagined that animal glue was essential as part of the mystique of luthiery, and some time ago I gathered in a packet of glue 'pearls' and a traditional cast iron gluepot in readiness. I'm not sure when liquid hide glue became available; had I known about that I might not have bothered!

However, upon reading Cumpiano's book, where he says: "The choice between animal and PVA [here he includes AR / yellow glues] glue is a matter of personal preference. We find the PVA glues to be far more convenient and geneerally more durable than hide glue. and we do not subscribe to the belief held by some luthiers that the organic nature of animal glues make them more suitable for instrument construction." I went for the aliphatic glue.

My other sources…Jonathan Kinkead "Build your own acoustic guitar" uses AR throughout, whereas Alex Willis; "Step-by-step guitar making" favours animal glue for most purposes "the remaining joints being glued with yellow aliphatic glue"


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stewart.

I knew you would have been over the subject.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a beauty. really nice work so far.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Fitting the neck; gluing on the soundboard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, in my woodworking evolves to some crazy point…I hope to tackle a project this complex some day. It is looking inspiring.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Attaching the back*

Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!










Spread the Titebond. Not too much; we don't want a mess inside there. In the Shaker tradition, even though we can't see it, The Almighty can.


















The plywood caul is flexible enough to follow the curvature of the back or front.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


That clamping coffin is fantastic - thanks for posting these because I'm semi planning on building one and by the time I learn how to play I might actually have finished it - I already have twinkle twinkle little star down


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


That's a coffin?!

... clamping jig… (coffin)...

Sure looks strong… It's not going anywhere!... for sure…

Don't bury it… we have come too far for that… LOL

Looking SUPER good!

Thank you!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


Coffin? Yes I like that! I don't believe I'll wear it out in my lifetime!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


I'm lovin' this journey you're taking us on Stewart. I can't wait for the YouTube link of you playing it. )

Nice work!


----------



## daverose (Dec 18, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


It's turning out great. Working on an electric right now. Super intimidated by how detailed the work is on the acoustic. Totally inspired though.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


I think the inside is just as awesome as the outside.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


It is a shame to cover up all that beautiful work. Its going to be great!

Do you have to know how to play a guitar to make one?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


What does it say on the inside Stewart, looks like a few lines of writing in one of the pictures?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


Well done Yorkie. Great craftmanship.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


Stewart, sculpture is an apt phrase. Beautiful job. Now the proof is in the sound and ease of play. Another step down. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


*ShaneA* - It's a tradition to sign and date the underside of the soundboard.

*Mauricio* - You don't need to know how to play one. All you need to be able to do is two things- cut wood and glue wood back together!

*Andy Brit* - I bought Bert Weedon's book "Play in a day" in 1961. It has been one hell of a long day!


----------



## morango (Dec 8, 2017)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Attaching the back*
> 
> Take a long look at your sculpture Stewart; it's the last you will see of it!
> 
> ...


Thank Stewart for such good work i wish to see the final work


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Bit of this; bit of that.*

Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.

On the router table, trimmed off the overhang on the back of the guitar.










Marking out and cutting out for the end-seam inlay strip:










I'm using a piece of quilted mahogany / sapele










that will match the headstock veneer:










My purflings… (Good grief; look at the state of my thumbnail!)










and bindings arrived today. Sorry, I didn't make 'em!










Last thing I did was to superglue them together; what a fiddly faffy day










Resting as the sun sets..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD!

Final stages… Very intricate work…

Nice going!

Thank you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see this finished, Stewart!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


Nice inlay!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


That is some fancy headstock wood.

Looks like Blistered Bubinga. I've never heard of Pomelle Bubinga like Pomelle Sapele


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


Hi again Stewart.

Is anything special by which you used Tbond II, instead of TB III?

Great episodes. Cant wait for the binding & inlays. Still can wait for the YTube thing. Hey Andy, give him a break to practice


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


Looking good Stew.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Bit of this; bit of that.*
> 
> Postings will slow down somewhat now. This is what I did today.
> 
> ...


Love these post!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Purflings and Bindings*

I did say that things would slow down!

This stage, for me, has been the most difficult so far. The books I'm following recommended gluing the purfling to the binding before bending them together on the bending iron. I found that to be disastrous, I (or the wood) suffered splitting, delamination of the black, white, black purfling and twisting. Oh what a mess! So I went back to what I'd thought would be the easiest before I read the books! Bend 'em separately!

First picture shows the steps being cut with the router. I taped some very fine 'wedges' on the router base to account for the rounding of the guitar's top and bottom. The angle varies around the perimeter so I took an average (sort of).

And then I realised too late that there was some 'slogger' in the router base set-up, so the depth of the channel varied more that it should. I could rout out the back bindings and re-do it all, but it's at the back & Mrs YS suggests I move on and use it as a lesson for my next one!




























I cut an old push-bike inner tube round and round to produce some very handy rubber strip that worked admirably to 'clamp' whilst gluing.










Couldn't wait to attack it all with the card scraper…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


It's nice having a Mrs around sometimes to tell us to chill out. 
Other times, not so much. 
Good call this time although.

The purfling part has always baffled me. "How the heck do they do that?" It seems like bending before laminating makes a bunch of sense. Looks good from here.

Steve


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


anyone that even tries to build a guitar impresses me. I look at it as something beyond woodworking.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Stewart: I've used the old inner tube trick before. I've used car tubes and truck tubes that I got from a tire repair shop. Where they replaced some blown out tubes. (why they kept the old ones, baffle me).

Nice job with the bicycle tubes.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


WOW!

You sure used up a lot of bicycle tubes… what happened to the bicycles?! LOL

FANTASTIC work! Just awesome!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


I can still smell the rubber on my hands even after a shower and several hand-scrubs!

*Joe* - When I last pedalled into town I suffered a rear wheel blow-out; invested in new tyres and tubes, and [*Karson*] kept the old tubes 'just in case'.

*Steve* yes, I'll retain that flaw and, in the Muslim tradition (I think) tell folks that it's deliberate as only The Almighty can attain perfection.

*Don* - Did you get out on the motor cycle this year? Our Honda ST1100 has hardly turned a wheel.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


I'll bet I didn't put 300 miles on it. Its a shame, between work, travel and other things, there just wasn't time left.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


It's no easier in so-called retirement *Don*. There was a time we found opportunities for extended trips into mainland Europe. This year, I rode it for its annual service & very little else. Must try harder in 2013!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Not sure how many guitars you plan on making Stewart so it might not be a worthwhile investment, but you can buy a device for a trim router that automatically adjusts for the varying arches in the top and back. I remembered reading about this gadget a few years ago when you mentioned your issue. It is made by LMI (Luthier's Music Supplies) and is called the Ribbecke Binding Machine. Not sure if it is still available.










Knowing you, you'll probably fashion something better from an old tin can anyway )

P.S. Here's a decent article about Binding and Purfling Tips.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Cool build, Stewart. I'm doing one myself and haven't decided yet how I will approach it. I kinda like this method, however…

http://www.kennethmichaelguitars.com/bindingmachine.html

Looking forward to more!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Thanks *Jay* and *Andy*. I've had a good look at both of those approaches and I'm sure I can knock up my version of either one or t'other should I decide to make more (which is highly likely). I do have at least two rather nice sets of soundboards, backs and sides to use up! I can't quite make out what the Kenneth Michael shuttle is all about yet.

Having said that, the bindings I did on the front of the guitar turned out much better than the back after I Stiffened up the rig I was using, by jamming a piece of wood between the wobbly bits!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Make you want to

```
#$#$
```
#^%^&^*&^ Stew.
I am sure you will end up with the perfect result.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


Great progress Stewart. Looks good to me. I cant even see the mistake your talking about.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Purflings and Bindings*
> 
> I did say that things would slow down!
> 
> ...


phenomenal!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Mostly fretboard*

Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.









A nice piece of maple recycled from a shop fitting will do nicely for the fretboard. I Googled and then printed off a full size pattern for the frets. Attached it to the maple with d/s tape.










and attached depth stops to a pull-saw of correct kerf width for frets I'm using…










a rapidly knocked together 'mitre' box










Result - happiness:










I made a sanding block to the desired radius.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


The depth stop method on the saw is interesting. What do you use to adhere it to the blade, and does it come off easily?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


Hello Brian.

I used good old double sided tape that worked really well, although it did need a solvent to clean the blade. Acetone worked with the tape I used.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


Yorky…

Now, you're getting down to the nitty gritty… the parts that directly result in sound!

Looks good!

Thank you.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


Yes, that first pluck can't be too far off now Joe!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


This has been interesting watching this blog. The frets are one of the main things that play Ninja mind tricks on me, telling me I could never build a whole guitar. How critical are the spacings? How far off can you be and still have it sound good?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


cool. i love watching blogs on making musical instruments, they're fascinating.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


More great progress! Getting close!

@Rance - Are you telling us you can't saw a straight line on pencil marks? LOL. I know better than that!

Actually, there are tons of ways to do that, including buying ready-made jigs that lock-in the precise cuts. Or, you can buy them precut. I will be using a thin kerf blade on my table saw when I get to that stage, making my own jig using a notched, stainless steel fret template purchased from LMII or StewMac.

Compared to cutting purflings/binding channels, doing the fretboard would be a piece of cake.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


As you say, *Jay* there are countless approaches to this. Mine was a cheap and cheerful approach, but the result seems incredibly accurate. Like you *Rance*, I'd worried for years about this bit of the process (as well as the bending of the ribs), but the reality was, surprisingly, much easier than I'd thought. No question that you can do it Rance!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


I like the miter box and the backsaw. Even cutting pieces in parquetry and framing. Only because, I cannot afford to have the luxery of other way lol.


----------



## shilothree (May 19, 2013)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


Hi YorkshireStewart
I am fairly new to Lumberjocks and have some of my project photos on my site. However, I have been planning to build an acoustic guitar for sometime now. Very difficult to get full size plans, and a good set of detailed instructions. Happened to notice your projects and the 10 steps. I would appreciate any help that you can send my way. I truly need help. Your steps look great to me. 
Hoping to hear from you.
Louis Petrolia


----------



## warrenhenery (Nov 4, 2013)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


Mix Mastered Acoustics sells all kinds of World's Top Quality Acoustic Panels.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Mostly fretboard*
> 
> Fine tuning the tail veneer & cutting dinky little mitres on the purflings.
> 
> ...


How does it sound?


----------

